# Elena Santarelli x5



## schaffner55 (26 Juli 2006)

Hier ein paar Caps vom Kalendershooting dieses Italienischen Topmodells.

















Die Kalenderbilder hätte ich auch noch, weiss aber nicht, ob man die posten darf (Copyright). Was sagt der Moderator?


----------



## Muli (27 Juli 2006)

Hier kann ich nur noch mal auf unser *Regelwerk* verweisen. (Im speziellen auf Punkt 3. )
Auch wenn ich die eine oder andere Träne verdrücke nicht in den Genuss der anderen Bilder zu kommen ... Sicherheit geht vor!

Freundliche Greetz, Muli!


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juni 2011)

*AW: Elena Santarelli*

Danke für Elena


----------

